# trade:



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

I have 40 acre's a three bdrm. block house central H/A has two fire places and plenty of wild game.Deer, turkey, squirrel, rabbit etc. Several out buildings two farm tractors and a lot of attachments. Cutting and welding equipment. lay/milling comb. Table saws wood lay all types hand tools tow many to mention. Would like a place in Costa/Rica no junk or crap.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

dogo - this post is useless unless you give a location.

Angie


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> dogo - this post is useless unless you give a location.
> 
> Angie


 Sorry LOL Central Alabama, 30 miles outside of Selma. 15 mile from Marion, 15 miles from Centreville . I'm in Perry county Selma is in Dalas county and Centreville is in Bibb county. My place is the first pottery place in Alabama's history. " Miller's Pottery "


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

dogo said:


> Sorry LOL Central Alabama, 30 miles outside of Selma. 15 mile from Marion, 15 miles from Centreville . I'm in Perry county Selma is in Dalas county and Centreville is in Bibb county. My place is the first pottery place in Alabama's history. " Miller's Pottery "


I am not interested in trading, but it did catch my eye since I live in Costa Rica. What kind of place are you looking for? I am not in Real Estate, but just happen to be curious. We have been living here for nearly 5 years, business for 7 years and own just a little less than 800 acres, which wouldn't exactly be a homestead I guess.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

But what I meant to say is that on Yahoo Groups, there is a very large group called Costa Rica Living, I would think you would do better posting up there if you haven't already. Often there are people who need / want to move back to the states who also need to get rid of a property. You just might find a match!


----------



## Bearman405 (Jan 30, 2009)

crtreedude said:


> I am not interested in trading, but it did catch my eye since I live in Costa Rica. What kind of place are you looking for? I am not in Real Estate, but just happen to be curious. We have been living here for nearly 5 years, business for 7 years and own just a little less than 800 acres, which wouldn't exactly be a homestead I guess.



Hello crtreedude


what are the gun laws in your part of the world???..................:cowboy:


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

I honestly don't know them very much. We have a guard at times, he has all permits to not only own a gun, but has taken all the courses to be a policeman as well. 

I do know that you have to take a psych evaluation to own a gun. Not sure about your property, I don't think you need one for that. 

Not much need for a gun really where we live. It would depend to a large degree where you live.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

crtreedude said:


> But what I meant to say is that on Yahoo Groups, there is a very large group called Costa Rica Living, I would think you would do better posting up there if you haven't already. Often there are people who need / want to move back to the states who also need to get rid of a property. You just might find a match!


Hi crtreedude I haven't tried yahoo but thanks for the info. This is the first time I have been on HS in a while. wow! 800 ac. you must have a a farm ? Produce I guess? I will try Yahoo. I just feel I need to get away from all the crap one has to put up with in the States. I might be a jumping from the pan to the fire so to speak. The States has changed so much in the last 30 or so years. We don't have that oh song that said I want to live and let live. Its over and it doesn't seem to be getting any better.. What is you view of Costa Rica ? Which is the better of the two evils. LOL Again thank you


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

dogo said:


> Hi crtreedude I haven't tried yahoo but thanks for the info. This is the first time I have been on HS in a while. wow! 800 ac. you must have a a farm ? Produce I guess? I will try Yahoo. I just feel I need to get away from all the crap one has to put up with in the States. I might be a jumping from the pan to the fire so to speak. The States has changed so much in the last 30 or so years. We don't have that oh song that said I want to live and let live. Its over and it doesn't seem to be getting any better.. What is you view of Costa Rica ? Which is the better of the two evils. LOL Again thank you


We have plantations, sawmills and a furniture factory. Not exactly homesteading, though we have lots of fruit, fish, cattle, etc. in those 800 acres or so.

Some of Costa Rica is much, much simpler, some more difficult. More of a sense of community than I remember from the states (we have been here for nearly 5 years now). It generally is live and let live, as long as you don't cause problems for others. It means you have to put up with more though too. 

Unless you have 800 acres of course. 

We have no plans on going back, but I didn't hate being in the USA either. In my opinion, those who make it are very comfortable just about everywhere, AND tend to be pretty independent. It helps if you can laugh too. 

One key to success is being able to speak Spanish. Don't even try without it - unless you are going to be in some ****** gated community, which isn't my cup of tea.


----------

